# EO ratio help



## Texas_Bubbly (Jun 25, 2008)

I am new to all of this, and right now, only messing around with M&P due to space limitations.  I want to try out different scents, but don't know where to start.   

Here are the EO's that I have:

tea tree oil, peppermint, clary sage, bergamot, lemongrass, lavander and spearmint.  

I want to try a tea tree/peppermint scent, and a clary sage based scent.... but don't know what ratios, or if there should be some other scent added to make the scent seem 'finished.'

I LOVE bergamot and lemongrass.. but again.. I am not sure of what ratio to use.  

(it's hard to find recipes for the scent only!)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2008)

Try bergamot and lemon half and half.  They are more citrusy and compliment each other.  I have found, though that with peppermint type scents you need to use it as a minority like say, 3 parts lavender 1 part peppermint.


----------



## Texas_Bubbly (Jun 27, 2008)

I LOVE LOVE LOVE bergamot and lemon together.  That is on my list of to do's.

My husband wants a tea-tree/peppermint type of scent.  His all-time favorite soap is Paul Mitchell's Tea Tree bar.  I want to replicate that scent and keep him happy with my soapmaking escapades.


----------

